# 1919 Shaw Motor Kit For Sale



## Stephen (Jun 14, 2010)

For Sale complete and restored 1919 Shaw Motor Kit ready for your bicycle.

Stephen 
269-781-7535
s.r.m.schnorr@sbcglobal.net


----------



## Stephen (Jun 14, 2010)

Richie, your email did not work, please send it again.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2010)

*1919 Shaw*

Listed on ebay with pics. 170501771157. Thanks for looking. Stephen


----------

